# 1/31/07 Ohio Lake effect



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are some pictures from last nights strom. We had at least 15" on the ground with snow fall amounts falling at a rate of 3-4" per hour at some points. I left at 4 a.m. this morning after plowing from 3 p.m to 8 p.m. Tuesday night. And Im just back in now at 3 p.m. today. Steve


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

send some of that snow my way


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll try to. We got another storm coming Friday into Saturday. But I'll try to talk to mother nature and see what I can do for you up there in Michigan. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice Steve!! I wish I would have brought my camera with me. I had some real nice deep drifted snow out in perry. I am getting ready for the next one!!payup It will be here before we know it


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Some of the nicest pics i've seen in days, i'm jealous.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Why do you have to post those pics, it makes me sick! I want the snow!!!! I shouldent complain, I know some of you havent been out at all this winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

4x4Farmer;363264 said:


> I know some of you havent been out at all this winter.


Nope, not once. :crying:


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Dam you and your plowing pictures :realmad: lol, Only gone out a three times this year to plow, but what gets me is these crap dustings we get, don't know if we get enough to plow or not and sit around with your life on hold. Id rather have it not snow then these lil coats. If its gonna snow, snow ya know. 


Ok im done with my rant.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve are the first 2 pictures of the church in perry,kind of looks like the parking lot,,good idea i should have had camera also could have some great pictures,and how much snow fell in ashtabula...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes they were and the day time shots were at Lake Effects bar and grill.Steve.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Steve, which church was that in Perry? For all i know, we probably drove right past each other


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is the new one on Townline and Rt 20. I am plowing it fo chazg33. Steve


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

great pics.. i am also from madison and was wondering if you are hiring any help?


----------

